# Trichomes versus kola size



## Brakenjan (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi all,

My plants are nearing 6 weeks of 12/12 and very vissible trichomes have been forming since the start of this week.

The small leaves growing from the kola's and the kola's themselves are filled milky trichomes. They were all milky when I got home today, still clear yesterday. I checked this with a handheld microscope - this opens up a whole new world, nothing I have ever seen in Biology at school :rofl: 

However the kola's still seem under developed but then again I have never seen a real life kola before it was dried.

I took a small cutting from one of the kola's with the most milky trichomes on, slowly dried it in the oven and made a very small joint. I got about 3 drags, very nice high, just as I remembered from the last Durban Poison I had. Can't wait for that slow boat!

Question now is, how long before the trichomes change to amber? How big of a difference is there between the milky and the 50/50 milky/amber? If the difference is minimal then I would like to let the kola's grow more but are not willing to sacrifice on the quality, rather end up with less but better.

Thanks!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 29, 2007)

Milky is a head high. Amber is a more narcotic buzz. I like them good and narcotic.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 29, 2007)

BBP tells true, although i prefer the cloudy/milky, its down to personal choice.

Hippy


----------



## Hick (Aug 29, 2007)

Harvesting Windows for MJ


----------



## Brakenjan (Aug 29, 2007)

Nice article, thanks!!!

Will wait some more...patience...


----------



## sargent sausage (Aug 29, 2007)

Remember patieces is a virtue. my plants (grand daddy purps) are almost 8 weeks and the tricromes have been cloudy since week six In that 2 week period of time the bud size has doubled and the tricromes are still cloudy.


----------



## Brakenjan (Aug 30, 2007)

> my plants (grand daddy purps) are almost 8 weeks and the tricromes have been cloudy since week six In that 2 week period of time the bud size has doubled and the tricromes are still cloudy.


 
Thanks! This is what I was hoping to hear, bigger buds and still having milky trichomes, you made my day


----------



## shuggy4105 (Aug 30, 2007)

my buds still  have clear trich`s at 6 weeks into flower, the bud and top cola are growing by the day. Although there doesn`t seem to be many THC covered ones...


----------

